# Denton,TX-1yM-Aires-SWEET,LOVES OTHER DOGS..VERY URGENT



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

AIRES, M, German Shepherd, Pet ID: 45879











VERY URGENT 
Aires is amazing. He is an absolute sweetheart and available NOW!!!! He is perfect with other dogs.. LOVES them. He plays with everyone! He is about a year old and is just a special boy! He was released by someone that had found him at Guyer High School over two weeks ago. He is available NOW, come and see him! Please help.

*Please email Amy at [email protected] ASAP if you can help. *
*The shelter number is 940-349-7594. *

*EVERY PUP OR DOG YOU SEE PICTURED BELOW THAT IS AVAILABLE NOW IS IN DANGER OF EUTHANASIA AT ANY TIME. This shelter is SPACE BASED meaning when they have no space, there is no choice. *
*Please email Amy at [email protected] **with any questions or if you can help save any dog or pup you see pictured or you can also call the shelter at 940-349-7594. ** Please help ... *
*HOURS are Monday 1-5pm, Tuesday through Saturday 10-5pm. *
*
This email is geared toward rescue organizations but every animal pictured below is also available for adoption. 
PLEASE HELP ... 









Adoption fee for dogs is $120.00 and for cats is $110 (unless cat or dog is already fixed, THEN ONLY $60). The $120 for dogs covers everything and may sound high, but this is actually cheaper than a low cost vet per the microchipping, spaying, neutering, heartworm testing, deworming, etc. that's included (note that you can rescind the adoption of the dog is HW positive). This includes Spay/Neuter, all vaccinations including Rabies, Bordetella & DHLPP vaccinations (for cats a full set of vaccinations are provided with Leukemia vaccination and Rabies. Combo Testing is available at 1/2 price). Deworming, Occult Heartworm Testing, 1st dose of Heartworm preventive, treatment for fleas & ticks, one overnight stay in hospital pre surgical pain medication, 2 week check up, suture removal, and Microchip!! EVERYTHING needed! At about 1/4th the cost of a full service vet. 

No fees to rescue orgs that pull. Note that a rescue group can choose to have the full vetting done but if so, then the pull is handled as an adoption with regular fees. We so appreciate the help of any adopter or rescue group for considering one of the shelter pets. 

City of Denton Animal Shelter 
300 S Woodrow Lane
Denton, TX 

Pls email Amy with any questions at [email protected] anytime, or call the shelter during 10am to 5pm Monday through Saturday. 
HOURS for ADOPTION: Monday 1pm-5pm, Tuesday-Saturday 10am-5pm, Closed Sunday. PHONE: 940-349-7594 
Directions: From I35E: Exit at Teasley Lane - travel east on Teasley - cross Dallas Drive - stay in right lane - street name changes to Shady Oaks - at stoplight, turn left 

*


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with his expenses.

I won't have Internet acces until June 1, in the evening, but please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

Ditto.

I'll cover this till June 1, then we can share 

I might not be on the boards a lot but I'll check them at least daily.

Bump for the friendly baby that needs a chance!


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

I'm very close to this boy so can help if need be.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm in the Houston area, and will travel if needed.


----------

